# last request to all writers



## SladeKatakari (Feb 7, 2009)

i've finally decided to resign from F.A so in a last request i would like for every one to read my last entry before i sign off thank you all
SladeKatakari....


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Could you post a link to your FA page please?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 7, 2009)

Bye. Nobody will miss you.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Bye. Nobody will miss you.



That was mean.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 8, 2009)

What. ._.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 8, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> That was mean.



It's true. Someone who never, not once, posted on the FA forums, is suddenly coming to us with their "bawww I'm leaving" post, begging everyone to read their entry? It's a trick. If they're leaving, why do they care if people read their stuff?


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with A@L here.

If you're advertising something, then advertise.

If you're leaving, gtfo.


----------

